# Brake caliper advice?



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi guys, I've just spent many thousands on some new anodized brake calipers, obviously I want to try and protect them as well, I have gtechnic C5 on my wheels, but not sure if it would be suitable on the brakes, taking into account the higher temperatures of calipers.. any thoughts and advice... thanks in advance..


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

dave7368 said:


> Hi guys, I've just spent many thousands on some new anodized brake calipers, obviously I want to try and protect them as well, I have gtechnic C5 on my wheels, but not sure if it would be suitable on the brakes, taking into account the higher temperatures of calipers.. any thoughts and advice... thanks in advance..


Hi mate, A lot of people use FK1000P on the callipers, and the wheels actually. Unless your going to be doing track days, and normally only do usual daily driving, I would say its NOT an absolute necessity to have high temp wax, but a lot of people feel it better to use the hi temp stuff 

I once painted my calipers with normal metal paint, and I had no flaking or melting! lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ignore him.
Play safely and go with the high temp to be on the safe side. Last thing you or your family want us the wax to melt into your discs when you need them in a hurry.
Floyd if your going to give advice my advice is DON'T paint is one thing WAX is a different ball game.
I spose you once oiled your brakes cos they squealed...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is this for real?

Gonz.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well that escalated quickly, 

If it was me and the calipers were clean/new enough for a sealant then I'd be going for that over a normal paint wax lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Welllll. Seriously. Advice is advice but you have to draw the line when it's potentially dangerous advice. You rely on your brakes sometimes when some idiot does something stupid. Thats the point yhey will heat up coat in melted wax and fail on you. Result......... leave that to the imagination.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Please tell me this is a wined up??


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

A cost of wax in calipers will have no effect on your brakes. Unless you remove your pads and coat them in it.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Can you use gtechniq C5 on painted callipers (Porsche red paint). Or is C5 not hear tolerant?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Welllll. Seriously. Advice is advice but you have to draw the line when it's potentially dangerous advice. You rely on your brakes sometimes when some idiot does something stupid. Thats the point yhey will heat up coat in melted wax and fail on you. Result......... leave that to the imagination.


A layer of wax melting onto your brake rotors? How much wax do you use?

It's like 1 or 2 nanometres thick...I think you'll be alright.

But seriously, C5 is your best bet
:thumb:


----------



## kvn618 (Feb 11, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Welllll. Seriously. Advice is advice but you have to draw the line when it's potentially dangerous advice. You rely on your brakes sometimes when some idiot does something stupid. Thats the point yhey will heat up coat in melted wax and fail on you. Result......... leave that to the imagination.


Melting wax :wall: Brake fail :lol: hahahah


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

tigerspill said:


> Can you use gtechniq C5 on painted callipers (Porsche red paint). Or is C5 not hear tolerant?


You certainly can, all the pros do it!

Gonz.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> You certainly can, all the pros do it!
> 
> Gonz.


Thanks.
Just hope I have a little left after 8 wheels.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

15ml bottle or 30ml bottle?

Gonz.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> 15ml bottle or 30ml bottle?
> 
> Gonz.


30ml.


----------



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

right guys, thanks for the few sensible replies, for anyone else interested in my original question i have had response from gtechniq as well,

quote 
''to me, Gtechniq 
Hi Dave,
It’s an inorganic coating so will resist brake calliper heat with no issue.
Rob''
quote

hard to believe i know, but this question just seemed to cause a lot of *****ing between two members on here.
thanks for all your help, will be getting this done this afternoon now.. 
regards,
Dave..


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

tigerspill said:


> 30ml.


Definitely mate, I used about 10ml/12ml for 4x 18" wheels so you will easily have enough left to do calipers or trim etc.

Here's me at work





Gonz.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

If I was only allowed to use a coating one one thing on a vehicle, it would be the wheels and callipers ..


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

dooka said:


> If I was only allowed to use a coating one one thing on a vehicle, it would be the wheels and callipers ..


Plus one!

Gonz.


----------



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

all done and left to cure now...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool brakes what car are they from?
I had gold Brembos on my scoob they were epic. 

Gonz.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Very very nice calipers


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Judging by the shape, they are some of brembo's race callipers. 6 pots to boot with tapered pistons. Very nice brakes indeed, probably not much change from 4K if they came with bells and rotors..


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice brakes there, C% or FKP1000 for me though some use Colly 476.


----------



## mitsi boy (Jan 26, 2013)

EVO6RSS said:


> Judging by the shape, they are some of brembo's race callipers. 6 pots to boot with tapered pistons. Very nice brakes indeed, probably not much change from 4K if they came with bells and rotors..


I agree, cant see any dust boots so probably not a road car.

come on spill the beans what are they going on ?


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Sorry chap, wasn't clear in my post, I meant a corner..  and dear god what are u putting them on man? Tbh completely honest if you are using them properly, with a proper compound pad. I.e. Ds3000 level. There isn't anything that's gonna protect them, cause they will be running at 600 deg c plus constantly and potential 800 deg c transient temps if you are hammering the brakes.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

C5 with a coat of Fk1000 on these.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

dooka said:


> If I was only allowed to use a coating on one thing on a vehicle, it would be *these two things*, the wheels and callipers ..


Fixed that for you! 

:lol:


----------

